# Find the Koroks at Windfall (Bonus Qs Added!)



## windfalldodo (Mar 22, 2022)

Visit my dream island of Windfall and play a minigame!
Find a ladder + gift to the left of Resident Services.

*Find the Koroks*
6 Koroks are hiding on my island!
They are crafted leaf masks placed on the ground; only one is hiding inside a house; none are hiding at the beach; only one korok per general area.
All of them are accompanied with the text "Yahaha! You found me!" on the ground or on a customised item nearby.

*Bonus Questions*

1 What sort of creatures are playing a board game at the beach?
2 What color are the flowers in Montys yard?
3 Which 2 types of food are the villagers enjoying in the residential relaxation area (back of the island)?
4 What kind of small area is just left of the campsite?




*About Windfall*
Stay at the lovely inn with rooms of all seasons, enjoy every flower in the game on display outside, - and check out the summer flower fair where the villagers sell all kinds of flower crowns, the island`s specialty!
You can also relax and have a picnic with the teddybear family, or get creative crafting your own lantern in the spooky pumpkin area. And more! ^_^

*Dream Island Address
DA-4810-4701-4543.

*


----------



## corlee1289 (Mar 22, 2022)

OMG! I love your island! I was just thinking about it :3

It brings me great joy to look for them. Are there new locations or are they the same ones as last time?

OH HO HO! I see there is an extra one! I think last time I visited there was only 4-5 of them. Now there’s a bonus sixth one? :3


----------



## windfalldodo (Mar 22, 2022)

corlee1289 said:


> OMG! I love your island! I was just thinking about it :3
> 
> It brings me great joy to look for them. Are there new locations or are they the same ones as last time?
> 
> OH HO HO! I see there is an extra one! I think last time I visited there was only 4-5 of them. Now there’s a bonus sixth one? :3


Oh - it is the same as last time I`m afraid, the DA has not been updated as I reset last summer. Happy to hear you had fun looking for them last time though, thank you for the feedback!  And if you have a DA yourself or one you recommend, feel free to share it!


----------



## xxcodexx (Mar 23, 2022)

i would be cheating to ask for another prezzie because i did this last year and it was awesome! its still awesome by the way


----------



## windfalldodo (Apr 10, 2022)

Bump. I am keeping this game with a prize open throughout Easter, in case anyone wants to play. I added four bonus questions for extra fun!  Honestly, the 7 people in all who has played the game was more than I expected and So Fun, - thank you so much! Happy Easter everyone! ^_^


----------



## Newbiemayor (Apr 10, 2022)

This is so cute! I'll have to check out your island when I get home!


----------



## corlee1289 (Apr 11, 2022)

I was gonna do it this week(end)!


----------



## windfalldodo (Apr 19, 2022)

Update: The prizegiving is now closed, but the game and DA is ofc still open for anyone who wants to visit & play! ^_^ Thank you so much to everyone who played the game! It is always so lovely to hear people enjoy it ^^;


----------

